# kashima sanjo impressions?



## panda (Jan 23, 2018)

cleancut has a house brand called kashima, i was wondering if anyone has tried the iron clad shirogami 2 line? this one in particular https://www.cleancut.se/butik/knivm...iv24_kashima_sanjo-3054-3055-3056-3057-detail basically looks like a gengetsu


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 23, 2018)

Cookie cutter knives. I think knockoffs to go has the same stuff under a different name as well.


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2018)

have you tried it?


----------



## TopperHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

I´m interessted in this line aswell, especially because you can buy them without a handle, choil shot dosnt look like a cookie cutter knive so have you tried it or how do you know? Also had good experiances with cleancut


----------



## panda (Feb 15, 2018)

after closer look it appears to be a budget knife. i do have a mazaki coming from them though which should arrive later today.


----------



## TopperHarley (Feb 15, 2018)

how can you tell that just by look? yeah the mazaki looks nice but i want at least stainless cladding for my 210 gyuto


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't know anything about it but the description says, "The geometry of this knife is something out of the ordinary. The leaf ridge is relatively strong while it has well-balanced tapering and a very thin egg.":scratchhead:


----------



## ashy2classy (Feb 15, 2018)

panda said:


> cleancut has a house brand called kashima, i was wondering if anyone has tried the iron clad shirogami 2 line? this one in particular https://www.cleancut.se/butik/knivm...iv24_kashima_sanjo-3054-3055-3056-3057-detail basically looks like a gengetsu



Was thinking the same thing when I saw them for the first time. I also have a Mazaki coming from them. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## geoff_nocon (Feb 15, 2018)

any difference with JNS mazaki vs cleancut's? cleancut does look like to have a better finish or is it just the pictures?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 15, 2018)

geoff_nocon said:


> any difference with JNS mazaki vs cleancut's? cleancut does look like to have a better finish or is it just the pictures?



Pandas mazaki arrives today,I too am anxiously waiting to hear about it.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Viggetorr (Feb 15, 2018)

Cleancut certainly push it (the Kashima Sanjo) as one of their better knives, in favour of stuff like Shibata Kotetsu and Takamura R2. I guess they would prioritise selling their house brand, though.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 15, 2018)

Curious to know what/why the Mazaki gyutos are so appealing to those who have bought them? Seeing a lot of threads and posts about them. What's the scoop on these knives? Or are they popular right now because they are a relatively new offering? Someone enlighten me


----------



## bkultra (Feb 15, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Curious to know what/why the Mazaki gyutos are so appealing to those who have bought them? Seeing a lot of threads and posts about them. What's the scoop on these knives? Or are they popular right now because they are a relatively new offering? Someone enlighten me



Profile, white steel, and run long (added benefit of relatively low cost)... This is the preference of many users


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 15, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Profile, white steel, and run long... This is the preference of many users


That makes sense. Didn't know they ran long on the edge. That's really good to know! Thank you


----------



## bkultra (Feb 15, 2018)

Waiting on Panda's confirmation, but cleancut has it listed as 25cm. I think there is also some appeal that he trained and continues to train under Kato.


----------



## panda (Feb 15, 2018)

holy crap it's good!! i'll be posting in the mazaki thread about it in detail.


----------



## ashy2classy (Feb 15, 2018)

panda said:


> holy crap it's good!! i'll be posting in the mazaki thread about it in detail.



Mine was delivered today, too. Just ordered on Monday. Looks to be pretty close to the 220 as described. Can't wait to give it a go...


----------



## Jville (Feb 15, 2018)

Ive been really curious about these. Will be looking at the otber thread for your thoughts.


----------



## panda (Feb 16, 2018)

TopperHarley said:


> how can you tell that just by look? yeah the mazaki looks nice but i want at least stainless cladding for my 210 gyuto



i was probably drunk when i posted that, dumb post i agree. but i am guessing i made an assumption cause it appears sand blasted and the looks reminded me of hiromoto which lead me to be let down that it is stainless clad and not iron like i originally thought.

i still think it resembles gengetsu and wakui. someone should give it a try! cleancut has been a blessing to deal with, and im still shocked how fast it arrived from out of country. not to mention free shipping. i would gladly go through them again.


----------



## labor of love (May 1, 2018)

Bumping this thread...anybody tried kashima sanjo yet? I have a hungering to rebuy a wakui hairline but its more fun to try new stuff. Will I be the first on this continent to own one?


----------



## Jville (May 2, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Bumping this thread...anybody tried kashima sanjo yet? I have a hungering to rebuy a wakui hairline but its more fun to try new stuff. Will I be the first on this continent to own one?



I true pioneer just forages ahead without asking.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 28, 2019)

Reviving this thread. Has anyone gotten a chance to try the Kashima?


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2019)

I've ordered one. For some reason I had impression it was stainless clad, not iron. (Comparisons to Gengetsu helped with that) May be a quick turnover.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 28, 2019)

Did you just order one now? Would love to hear your impressions when it arrives! I think it's stainless clad though - "The stainless blade sides have a matte finish and the carbon steel core is polished to a shiny finish."


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2019)

Can't find the stainless word. From cleancut website:

Kashima Sanjo is a wonderfully fine series that is forged in Japan. The knife has a carbon steel shirogami # 2 core that is very lightweight and takes an impressive sharp edge. The geometry of this knife is something out of the ordinary. The back of the leaves is relatively strong at the same time as it has well balanced tapering and a very thin edge. Because the knife is so delicate, it is necessary that the knife is used correctly so that damage to the blade does not occur (read more about correct handling in our knife school). The blade sides have a rough finish and the core steel is polished mirrorless. The feeling in the hand is superb. The knife has nice weight while it feels pretty and delicate. This is a real winner that we are very proud of.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 28, 2019)

Is that the translated .se site? On the .eu it is listed as stainless clad

https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knifebrands/kashima-5/kashima-sanjo


----------



## dwalker (Aug 28, 2019)

daveb said:


> Can't find the stainless word. From cleancut website:
> 
> Kashima Sanjo is a wonderfully fine series that is forged in Japan. The knife has a carbon steel shirogami # 2 core that is very lightweight and takes an impressive sharp edge. The geometry of this knife is something out of the ordinary. The back of the leaves is relatively strong at the same time as it has well balanced tapering and a very thin edge. Because the knife is so delicate, it is necessary that the knife is used correctly so that damage to the blade does not occur (read more about correct handling in our knife school). The blade sides have a rough finish and the core steel is polished mirrorless. The feeling in the hand is superb. The knife has nice weight while it feels pretty and delicate. This is a real winner that we are very proud of.


From the cleancut website:

NOTE: Shirogami # 2 is not stainless. However, the cap around the core steel is made of stainless steel that will not be significantly affected by moisture and raw materials. Remember to always wipe the egg dry to avoid rusting. Since the steel is reactive, a patina will occur relatively quickly. If you cut into proteins, a blue and green patina will appear, while vegetables will produce more of a gray and brownish patina.


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2019)

The knife has not shipped yet - they said they needed my phone #. I asked to ensure I was ordering the stainess clad variant. Should know in the morning.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks so much Dave, taking one for the team. You're probably the most qualified person who can compare it to the Gengetsu thanks to the many that you've used


----------



## daveb (Aug 29, 2019)

Use.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 29, 2019)

dwalker said:


> Remember to always wipe the egg dry to avoid rusting.


You’ve got to love this. CC ftw! Yes, egg wiping does the trick![emoji215]
I had problems with pitting for a while. I turned to cc for advice. They told me to wipe eggs. Since I started doing voodo I’ve never had a problem


----------



## panda (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking forward to daves impressions.


----------



## MarkC (Aug 29, 2019)

Following along here.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 29, 2019)

The only Kashima I’ve had any experience with is the warikomi. I didn’t like it at all: felt like holding a plastic wakui. Unpleasently light iirc. However, I’d guess the Sanjo stuff is different, and .... better. Looking forward to hear dave’s impressions.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 29, 2019)

@Carl Kotte interesting... Since you live so close to CC, why don't you go check out the Sanjo this weekend? I don't think Dave's will get here until next week, and Monday is a holiday, and I'm impatient


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 29, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @Carl Kotte interesting... Since you live so close to CC, why don't you go check out the Sanjo this weekend? I don't think Dave's will get here until next week, and Monday is a holiday, and I'm impatient



Bear, normally I would, but I won’t be anywhere near cc for 5 months. Can’t help you, I’m in the wrong country.
What I can do is to send you a photo of a wiped egg, but that’s about it.


----------



## daveb (Aug 29, 2019)

Got this from CC. Very helpful. And order has been changed to the more civilized steel.


Actually, you have ordered the version with *iron clad* and kurouchi finish:

https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knifetype/gyuto/kockkniv21_kashima_sanjo-octo-3258-3510-3511-3512-detail



This is the *stainless clad*:

https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knifebrands/kashima-5/kashima-sanjo/kockkniv24_kashima_sanjo-3054-3055-3056-3057-detail


I'm looking forward to Dave's impressions as well.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 29, 2019)

User error


----------



## daveb (Aug 29, 2019)

Like you've never worked 7 to 7 for 7 before......


----------



## labor of love (Aug 29, 2019)

daveb said:


> Like you've never worked 7 to 7 for 7 before......


My first cook job was a 24 hour diner, I did work 3 consecutive 8 hr shifts=24hrs.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 29, 2019)

The one you misordered looks like another knife that we (read: KKF) also really like


----------



## daveb (Aug 29, 2019)

That link works.... 

Smiley


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 30, 2019)

If you like yours, I might jump on this one with the fancy double horn enju handle (same handle Chris put on my Hinoura) https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knife...kashima_sanjo-3054-3055-3056-3057-3058-detail


----------



## MarkC (Aug 30, 2019)

It is difficult to gather much info from the site. I am curious as to the heightened interest in this line of knives. What do folks think it might bring to the table?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 30, 2019)

Wait 5 months and I can make sure to kiss every blade before they’re sent off to all of you guys!


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 30, 2019)

The last time @panda was curious about a knife it turned into the 33+ pages Mazaki thread so


----------



## MarkC (Aug 30, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> The last time @panda was curious about a knife it turned into the 33+ pages Mazaki thread so


Seems like a particular Cider loving bear resurrected this thread so was curious what is creating the curiosity. Panda kind of moved on quickly after opening the thread up.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 30, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Seems like a particular Cider loving bear resurrected this thread so was curious what is creating the curiosity. Panda kind of moved on quickly after opening the thread up.



The simple answer is that I asked Chris to save me a keyaki handle for his next Mazaki shipment, which won't come until the fall, and Heiji takes 4-5 months, and God knows when Jon would get more Kochi, and I want a new knife now.


----------



## MarkC (Aug 30, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> The simple answer is that I asked Chris to save me a keyaki handle for his next Mazaki shipment, which won't come until the fall, and Heiji takes 4-5 months, and God knows when Jon would get more Kochi, and I want a new knife now.


Fair enough. I have been waiting for Kochi from Jon as well. He must be killing it because it seems like most everything on his site is sold out and he said he won't even estimate when new shipments will come in because the makers are bad at promising and missing dates.


----------



## inferno (Aug 30, 2019)

daveb said:


> Got this from CC. Very helpful. And order has been changed to the more civilized steel.
> 
> 
> Actually, you have ordered the version with *iron clad* and kurouchi finish:
> ...



there is a pretty sure fire way of determining if a knife has stainless cladding by just looking at pics.

basically it works like this. carbon-iron will be dark color (edge) and then fade to light, more or less quickly.
ss clad will be dark-light-dark-light if you look closely at the transition.
this is accurate about 97% or so of the time. but it only works for "factory finished" knives.

if you take a ss clad knife to the stones this effect disappears. and then it minght or might not look like a iron clad one.


----------



## inferno (Aug 30, 2019)

a bit OT but i dont know why one would buy a kashima instead of a god damn hinoura! for the same price. is it just me?? hinoura...


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 30, 2019)

Who said anything about instead of?


----------



## inferno (Aug 30, 2019)

i have the 240 or 245 hinoura too  with another handle though.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 30, 2019)

I’d probably grab the hinoura too. I think the Kashimas are probably a thinner lighter blade overall though.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 30, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Who said anything about instead of?



Where did you find one with the double horn handle?

Mowgs


----------



## inferno (Aug 30, 2019)

mine has the olive/ziricote/masur/turkish walnut handle. this is an extra option.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 30, 2019)

MowgFace said:


> Where did you find one with the double horn handle?
> 
> Mowgs




Chris had them in stock and I asked if I could have one and he said yes.


----------



## Viggetorr (Aug 31, 2019)

inferno said:


> a bit OT but i dont know why one would buy a kashima instead of a god damn hinoura! for the same price. is it just me?? hinoura...



Well Kashima is Yoshikane so...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 31, 2019)

Viggetorr said:


> Well Kashima is Yoshikane so...



Are all kashimas made by Yoshikane? Given that one of the lines is made in Seki, and only one line is called ’by Yoshikane’ it seems false to say kashima is Yoshikane.


----------



## -toa- (Aug 31, 2019)

Just to chime in: I owned the 210 version of the kashima sanjo (aka "yahiko ice" as far as i can tell) for a few months and have been supremely impressed with it. It does not disappoint.

Very well made with high level of finish, while retaining a wakui+ level of performance. Excellent distal taper, with a precise tip. Cladding is stainless but rather soft (the hard side of a sponge can scratch it). Only sold it because i prefer a lower tip.

Carl: the kashimas at cc are from different makers (warikomi is from tosa, for example).


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 31, 2019)

-toa- said:


> Carl: the kashimas at cc are from different makers (warikomi is from tosa, for example).


Thanks, that’s what I thought. Didn’t know the warikomi was from Tosa though. [emoji1303]


----------



## ian (Aug 31, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Thanks, that’s what I thought. Didn’t know the warikomi was from Tosa though.



Is this Hirosugu Tosa who sharpens the Akebonos, for instance? Does he also do forging? Or is it someone else?


----------



## parbaked (Aug 31, 2019)

ian said:


> Is this Hirosugu Tosa who sharpens the Akebonos, for instance? Does he also do forging? Or is it someone else?



The knives are made in Tosa the place...not by Tosa-san the person.
https://www.cleancut.eu/butik/knifebrands/kashima-5/kashima-warikomi


----------



## panda (Aug 31, 2019)

i think only the sanjo line is made by yoshi


----------



## Viggetorr (Sep 1, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Are all kashimas made by Yoshikane? Given that one of the lines is made in Seki, and only one line is called ’by Yoshikane’ it seems false to say kashima is Yoshikane.



No, you're right, only "Kashima by Yoshikane" and "Kashima Sanjo". I have no info on the rest.


----------



## CiderBear (Sep 4, 2019)

@daveb anything?


----------



## daveb (Sep 4, 2019)

UPS says it's been delivered to work. 2morrow.


----------



## CiderBear (Sep 6, 2019)

@daveb don't let a girl hangingggg


----------



## daveb (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## ian (Sep 6, 2019)

daveb said:


> View attachment 60590


 
Best review ever.


----------



## CiderBear (Sep 6, 2019)

daveb said:


> View attachment 60590



oh you tease


----------



## labor of love (Sep 6, 2019)

Are we talking out of the box impressions or just box impressions itself?


----------



## daveb (Sep 6, 2019)

It's a pretty cool box.


----------



## daveb (Sep 6, 2019)

But on to the board. 

I was only able to play with it briefly, made a tomato salad for 50. The cladding is stainless, the core is not. The core is (was) mirror polished. Not sure it will be again. F/F good all around.

Lighter than expected - not sure where comparison to Gengetsu originated but they'll likely not be confused. I'll put it on scales 2morrow. Balanced well for me. Seemed thin behind edge but I have literally only cut tomatoes with it.

Craig, it seems like it would suit a lefty well

More later.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 6, 2019)

whateva bro, pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## CiderBear (Sep 16, 2019)

Got any more time with it @daveb?


----------



## daveb (Sep 18, 2019)

Been playin. g with the Kashima (stainless clad - yeah!) for a couple weeks now. Like. Tomatoes are relatively cheap right now and almost good - been buying them by the case for salads. After cutting about a thousand the knife needed a little touch up - few strokes on a 6K stone brought the white core right back into the game. Lot of veg as well, diced a bunch of onions, carrots, celery, cut up a lot of squash, etc. Trimmed chickens, pork, cut up a couple bottom rounds. Knife acquited itself well. 

Food release was better than expected with thin behind the edge moving up to a spine with some ass to it. The tip was very nice for dicing. Good flat spot for turning big things into little things. Handle is an "upgrade" thats a little meh. I like handles to be chestnut if upgrading otherwise gimmee that ho.

To my door it cost about $240usd. Should merit consideration for anyone considering a 2 - 300 knife.


----------

